# Here is my 250 litre in real view



## Frenchi (25 Mar 2015)

Hi guys 
I managed to get myself a real camera at last and take a picture to show the tank in reality rather than a camera phone, it makes a massive difference 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (25 Mar 2015)

Superb! Really superb!


----------



## Frenchi (25 Mar 2015)

Thanks Andy .. I will add my other tank later  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25 Mar 2015)

Wow man thats looking really healthy.


----------



## Frenchi (25 Mar 2015)

Thanks Jose.. I've been trying to achieve this with my phone but it just doesn't work lol.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25 Mar 2015)

I think you once said your water is fairly soft right? Its just that I have a very hard water tank as an experiment but some plants arent growing at all.


----------



## Frenchi (25 Mar 2015)

I carn't remember the reading but it's not very hard water .. I don't have any test kits now either so I'm unable to test it .. 
It's taken some time and money to get here though lol.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25 Mar 2015)

Frenchi said:


> It's taken some time and money to get here though lol..



Yes it always does hehe. But its not something you can buy in a shop which is quite nice.


----------



## Frenchi (25 Mar 2015)

That's true .. I'm happy with it.. Just need to give it a good trim now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

Jose said:


> Its just that I have a very hard water tank as an experiment but some plants arent growing at all


Plants generally don't care about water hardness, you need to look elsewhere for your issues, as it's not water hardness.

Read these posts below.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hemianthus-micranthemoides-doesnt-like-me.29232/#post-305127

This is a picture of plants in really hard water.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/wanted-pictures-of-tanks-kh-related.36141/#post-388992


----------



## Jose (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Plants generally don't care about water hardness, you need to look elsewhere for your issues, as it's not water hardness.



Hi ian. Im aware of the theory, but Im yet to see a nice tank with a kh of 18/19.

Ive read most of those threads, but will still go through them. Remember its not just hard water, its the hardest you can get from the tap.

Yes cegs tank is 15 kh, so he has proven it can be done, but my question is as follows.

Here is my question to ceg:

Hi ceg and evryone else. Sorry to open up this thread again. My water has a KH18/19 due to underwater limestone aquifers. Do you think plants like Althernanthera Reinecki are doing poorly due to this?
I can see some tanks that just use a crappy diffuser and yet get awsome plant growth whilst I have an inline atomizer, great flow, and a constant ph drop of 1 unit during photoperiod, yet I see this problem. I will run a simple test and add some ro water and see how plants respond.
Is there a slight chance ceg that you are overdosing to the point that you can get away with very hard water. You might be eliminating any precipitation of nutrients this way.
Also how come most great aquascapes/tanks are done with very soft water? Do people just like ro water work?
I understand that you are just saying that its possible, but then again, is it easier with softer water?


http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hard-water-and-phosphate-troubles-help-please.18155/

Sorry for the overtake Frenchi.


----------



## Rahms (25 Mar 2015)

looked amazing with the phone anyways but now its ridiculous! i really like how the fish chill out under the bridge


----------



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

The vibrancy of the colours is amazing.


----------



## Frenchi (3 May 2015)

Thank you....I have now removed most of the red plant across the top of the arch it just wasn't doing aswell as expected.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (3 May 2015)

That's lovely mick, I hope you enter it into iaplc this year mate.


----------



## zozo (3 May 2015)

Wow! Thats a nice tank for angelfish.. Lovely! Nice photo too...


----------



## Frenchi (3 May 2015)

Thanks guys  it is coming on a treat but not quite perfect lol.. Still getting some black burn marks on some of the trident? I'm presuming it's co2/distribution .. It's difficult to get it right with all the mass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (3 May 2015)

tim said:


> That's lovely mick, I hope you enter it into iaplc this year mate.


What's iaplc tim? I've not heard of it before 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (3 May 2015)

http://en.iaplc.com/


----------



## Frenchi (4 May 2015)

Thanks Tim I will have a look at that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

